# Iowa dnr targets bow hunters



## sillysilohunter (Aug 9, 2008)

Iowa DNR decided to give all of the Nonresident antlerless tags to the shotgun hunters this year. When asked why they replied that archery hunters were buying antlerless tags and killing antlered deer. So we all suffer! In the past if you were not drawn for a antlered tag you could still buy a antlerless tag on a first come first serve basis I grew up in Iowa and have returned to hunt with my father every year till now. How many family hunts did this mess up? I am wondering if this is a one time deal or the start of a trend of discrimination against archery hunters. Anyone else effected by this?


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

Bunch of CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if you ask me.

Iowa DNR is trying to raise the prices for the nonresidents because they think they're sitting on a goldmine.................Yeah right...and they didn't release mountain lions for deer control either................:wink:


----------

